# Coding and billing with associates degree wantjng to work to get experience with inst



## rascal24k (May 31, 2014)

Graduate of coding and billing working on CPC certification and am testing on line for the ICD10 proficiency testing on 5/31/14 I just want the opportunity to show my education for 2/1/2 years was worth spending 24,000 dollars for to have to have 2-3 years experience without a chance to get experience what's up with this


----------



## 2395940 (Jun 2, 2014)

*want the opportunity*

I agree with your post, I am too a recent graduate, I have an  associate of science degree in healthcare reimbursement , it is hard to find work without the experience no one wants to hire me without the experience. I hope you get the opportunity to move forward in your career.


----------



## Darren M. (Jun 16, 2014)

*Resume*

Are you in the NYC area?  

Send me your resume. 

Darren D. Mitzkavetch, CPC. 

darren.mitzkavetch@va.gov


----------

